# Guitar builders where you getting parts.



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to find a guitar parts dealer in Canada.Does anybody have a Canadian company they use to buy, truss rods, Binding, electronics, ect.

RK


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I get 90% of my parts from either Stewart Macdonald or Luthiers Mercantile. They both ship quickly and generally by regular post its under 2 weeks. If I pay extra, Fedex gets it to me in two days every time.

There are some places to get parts here, although limited selection. A&M Woodworking SPecialty in Cambridge, ON has a surprisingly good selection of stuff for electric and acoustic guitars (truss rods, inlay stock, some fender style parts, etc). A lot of music stores can order you parts but they wont be any faster than Stew mac and generally more IME.

If there are other places to get good parts, I'd like to know as well.

AJC


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I use Guitar Fetish a lot. There parts might not be as high quality as some sources, but I find them to be good. They are great to deal with, and their shipping rates are among the cheapest I have found from the US. I love their pickups, and have had good luck with hardware and electronics as well.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ditto on Guitar Fetish.... I also have just gotten some stuff ( fretmarkers, truss rods etc) from the Canadian Ebay seller bezdez. It depends what you are looking for. Bezdez has the cheapest bindings fretwire and markers.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

+1 on Bezdez

The service is good and all of the parts that I have ordered from them have been good quality for the price that I paid for them. I don't know if it would be the right place to find something like a vintage accurate part though, but that is not me thing.

They also have tools.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Bezdez are by far among the best people that I deal with for small parts.Excellent service.
Northern Tonewoods are good but pricey.
Highmountain Tonewoods are great also.
Guitarwood.ca was good for awhile but have also increased their prices...
Most of my material,sad to say, comes from south of the border...Stewart McDonald and LMI being the better suppliers.....Larry


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Another +1 for Bezdez.Like stated,their bindings are super cheap.I have been going to give there guitar backs a try too.They are pretty cheap too and are big enough to make electric tops.
I also do lots of business with Allparts,Stewmac and Guitarfetish and have a neck on the way from Musikraft.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*suppliers*

I am not just looking for price even though price is important ,I would like to buy good quaility, parts , i cannot see spending the time to make a guitar and then buy a set of tuners that are $12.00

I have bought a set of Gibson pickups 490R & 498T. I am thinking about a tone pro's bridge and sperzel locking tuners, Bone nut ect.

I will look over the web sights you suggested.. thanks for all the info.

RK


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

bezdez are great and guitar fetish have good stuff as well


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*suppliers*

bezdez has some good quaility parts and prices are great and shipping fair.
RK


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Steamco
http://www.steamcomusic.com/


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I use Stewart MacDonald most of the time. Not Canadian but a good source for parts.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

The only thing I find is that for some reason I have to pay duty on any package from Stewmac and Allparts
Never have to with Guitarfetish,not sure why.They all use USPS?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> The only thing I find is that for some reason I have to pay duty on any package from Stewmac and Allparts
> Never have to with Guitarfetish,not sure why.They all use USPS?


I figure that it depends on which border crossing that it's going through. GFS is the eastcoast and the packages may cross ??? Montreal or even into NB. 
Stew mac would be probably Windsor. I have had stuff come into the country though Vancouver and not had to pay. 

I think that flag maybe also printed company boxes. GFS doesn't mark their packages.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I figure that it depends on which border crossing that it's going through. GFS is the eastcoast and the packages may cross ??? Montreal or even into NB.
> Stew mac would be probably Windsor. I have had stuff come into the country though Vancouver and not had to pay.
> 
> I think that flag maybe also printed company boxes. GFS doesn't mark their packages.


Could be
Hey,get out and work on those necks :tongue:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Could be
> Hey,get out and work on those necks :tongue:


10 47 pm makin coffee headed to radius the last neck 

maybe put GRAIN FILLER on walnut :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Lately, I buy my all my parts a Guitar Parts Central (www.guitarpartscentral.com).

Great service, quick to send things and no customs fee yet...

Nathan is a good guy to deal with.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> Another +1 for Bezdez.Like stated,their bindings are super cheap.I have been going to give there guitar backs a try too.They are pretty cheap too and are big enough to make electric tops.
> I also do lots of business with Allparts,Stewmac and Guitarfetish and have a neck on the way from Musikraft.


Yikes. watch out for Musikraft. Home of the OOPS. THey have lots of options to choose from but they will ignore them all. I;ve had people bring those in and it hasnt been pretty. Junk.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, GFS was good to me, I am planning on putting in another order there soon. Interested in Stew Mac, how bad to they ding you and how long is it for delivery?Any issues with their product like necks? I understand they are mighty mite but they seem to be getting better quality control reviews.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Yeah, GFS was good to me, I am planning on putting in another order there soon. Interested in Stew Mac, how bad to they ding you and how long is it for delivery?Any issues with their product like necks? I understand they are mighty mite but they seem to be getting better quality control reviews.


Another GFS order ...no duty shhh not to loud


----------



## Doug Ingram (Apr 23, 2008)

Who ever you order from in the US, you will have to pay duty on all non NAFTA goods. 

What really makes a difference, though are the *brokerage *fees. Postal service has the cheapest brokerage fees, while UPS, etc, can really hike it up. Sometimes obscenely so.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*taxes*

I have bought two guitars from the USA , shipping USPS and have never paid brokers fee's using this way fro shipping.. Paid taxes only no duty>>

If you buy anything for under $30.00 and have it sent USPS there are no fee's.

Rick


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Guitar Fetish...I am going to use as much of their stuff as possible for my new partscaster because of cost:

Tuners, bridge, pickups, pickguard, hardware.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Wilkinson EZ-LOK Machine Heads:
$26.95 USD at Guitar Fetish
$18.60 USD at Bezdez

Just an example. I use Guitar Fetish for a lot of things and they are great to deal with. I've only placed one order with Bezdez and they were equally as good on service and they're Canadian. So if it comes down to price, you may want to check both suppliers.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just so you know, Stew Mac will be exhibiting at the Montreal Guitar Show and will have all sorts of nice stuff to see, try and buy.

There will also be some wood suppliers selling nice pieces!

cheers


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Just so you know, Stew Mac will be exhibiting at the Montreal Guitar Show and will have all sorts of nice stuff to see, try and buy.
> 
> There will also be some wood suppliers selling nice pieces!
> 
> cheers


I wonder if there are any guitar shows out west here????????


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> I wonder if there are any guitar shows out west here????????


Not till you have a studio tour :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

1PUTTS said:


> Wilkinson EZ-LOK Machine Heads:
> $26.95 USD at Guitar Fetish
> $18.60 USD at Bezdez
> 
> Just an example. I use Guitar Fetish for a lot of things and they are great to deal with. I've only placed one order with Bezdez and they were equally as good on service and they're Canadian. So if it comes down to price, you may want to check both suppliers.


Wilklinson Tele bridges

GFS $29

bezdez $18 or so

*rhh7*

You should seriously check out Jon Moores pickups. Really nice to deal with. He has been listing them on Ebay. If you win he then builds them to your specs. A real pleasure to deal with. I haven't heard them yet, maybe by my birthday, but the look real nice. A forum member too.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

Anyone used GuitarMill yet? http://guitarmill.com/cart/

They have fantastic prices and really reasonable shipping to Canada. I'm thinking of grabbing a strat neck off them.

Cheers!
-Tom


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Falcatarius said:


> Anyone used GuitarMill yet? http://guitarmill.com/cart/
> 
> They have fantastic prices and really reasonable shipping to Canada. I'm thinking of grabbing a strat neck off them.
> 
> ...


I got some swamp ash bodies from them awhile ago that were really nicely done. Not vintage spec but some of the lightest swamp I've ever seen. They came ready to finish to. I did not have to do sanding or correct anything.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I am getting a Strat neck from Mark at http://mjwcustoms.4t.com .He does a complete fret leveling job for you included in the cost of the neck. He is a dealer for Dimarzio and he will ship the Allparts parts cheaper than Allparts has them on their website for. He is a great guy to deal with but I think he is mule deer hunting in Idaho this week. His site offers all of your hunting/ guitar related items under one domain!


----------



## mikemcnerney (Jul 28, 2008)

*Ca suppliers*

Timeless insturments
George Heinel, toronto


----------

